# como anulo stanby del ic ba5417



## nelmen (Sep 6, 2009)

tengo una plaqueta vieja con ic ba5417 ,quisiera que me ayuden,el pin 8 segun el datashet ,dice stanby, soy novato en esto.como puedo hacer que suene,le di señal,
voltaje, parlantes pero se queda silencio,como puedo anular el stanby.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

Si leyeras mejor...

Según el datasheet, para activar el Stanby, necesitas en el terminal 8 necesitas un voltaje a partir de 3.5V a VCC, para desactivarlo simplemente no pongas nada o mandalo a tierra.

Si aún así no suena el circuito, es hora de hacerle una revision completa del armado que hicistes un busca de conponentes mal puestos, residuos de estaño, checar el voltaje de alimentacion, etc. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## nelmen (Sep 2, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, seguro que ahora si va a funcionar


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2011)

nelmen dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta, seguro que ahora si va a funcionar




¿Aún después de tanto tiempo? 
En fin.

Saludos!


----------



## NISOTO (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola, eso es fácil de solucionar, solo coloca dos resistencias en el pin de standby, una de 3.9 k a gnd y la otra de 10 k a VCC y ésto te da un voltaje de 3.6 Vcc
Te adjunto unas imagenes para que te guies.


----------

